# Pygo Id



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I purchased these fish as rbp's but something about them looks off to me.
They are a solid 2in and look like reds for the most part but I'm not sure.

They have red in the anal fin with some yellow orange coloring at the base.
All fins are orange/yellow and there is also some yellow tinge in the gillplate area.
They have clear eyes

There are def serrai in the belly but is this normal in juvi reds?

I have seen hundreds of juvi reds before and something just isnt right with these.

Could they be dentics or possibly terns?

I will post better pics when I get some.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow Feefa, you're back gettin into the piranhas again







....i dont really know from those pics, they look like reds to me man


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Murphy18 said:


> Wow Feefa, you're back gettin into the piranhas again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya but I'm thinking theyre terns or something


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

kinda hard to tell right now...maybe wild reds


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've never seen a red belly, at that size, with yellow on it's gillplate....


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Moondemon said:


> I've never seen a red belly, at that size, with yellow on it's gillplate....


your right he just got em today though (correct me if im wrong) give them a few days to colour up and hopefully youll have a better idea of what they are


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like a red to me


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

IMO that is not a Red. Here is a pic of Reds for comparison. It will be interesting to see what they turn out to be. I find their spotting to be off.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks guys I knew I wasn't crazy lol

Well whatever they are they are always together and always moving.
I really hope that they're terns but the odds are pretty slim.

My main concern is that they and the pirayas may go at it and someone gets hurt but so far all the pirayas do is hide.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know if it is because of the lighting or subtrate but they look like they have yellow on their bellies. They could be terns going by how the pics look.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> I don't know if it is because of the lighting or subtrate but they look like they have yellow on their bellies. They could be terns going by how the pics look.


You're right Brother and it's not just the lighting they have that light yellow glaze especially around the gill plate and even down to the base of the anal fin which has some yellow/orange to it.

I'll keep you guys posted with pics as they mature


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

cant they be pacu?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

No, for sure not pacu. My money is on ternetzi...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah definately not pacu.

I cant wait to see what they turn into


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Baby reds all day long.... IMO


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

This is what they look like right down to the mixed spotts
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.as...i%20Piranha%203


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't have much experience on juvi terns but if the light isn't off looks like terns to me ImO


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Those terns from aquascape look very similiar to the p's you have. Gotta be tern's....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

The fish in both pics certainly have some resemblence, i wouldn't get my hopes up though if i were you Feefa.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

geographical forms of P. nattereri


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

damn i wouldnt mind having a couple of these


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^^Hopefully mine turn out like that

Thanks for the link Frank


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

any new pictures feefa?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> damn i wouldnt mind having a couple of these


That looks more like a spilo/maculatus to me.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

did you get them from me? I know my employee screwed up and shipped out some caribe when they should have been 2" reds.
Pedro


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

^^nice mistake for whoever got that nice little come up


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ X2 lol!







^^


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Nope I got them from my Lfs here in Canada

By the looks of them now they are just plain old reds


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow those little guys sure had me fooled lol! They did look like baby terns to me from those pics.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

They have grown almost a half in just over 2 weeks and right now they look like Cariba without the humeral spot. lol The red in the belly is starting to come out though


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

RBP def


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Teah I think your're right Philbert, but they did look weird when they were smaller


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

philbert said:


> RBP def


Thanks for your 2 cents now that Feefa is sure that they're reds lol!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

^^^LOL

Here are a couple new pics I took, sorry about the quality but my lights are really bright.
You can clearly see the red starting to come through.

You were right Seedless, "Reds all day long"


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

How many piraya do you have in there?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ja said:


> How many piraya do you have in there?


I have 2 Piraya at about 3in and 4Reds at about 2 1/2in

I got them all for my 10 7stripe Frontosa's


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Are you sure their eyes are clear as most reds (found at lfs) have red eyes. Colour could alos be off a bit from stress..., but either way they are P. natts


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

In my experiences, some rbp don't fully develop the red eyes until they are 3.5-5". They look great nonetheless! They look very healthy, I'm gonna say P. Nattereri also.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> Are you sure their eyes are clear as most reds (found at lfs) have red eyes. Colour could alos be off a bit from stress..., but either way they are P. natts


As they are getting closer to three in the redish hue in the eyes is now visable.
They are eating like champs and are constantly moving, definately not stressed out.
The red in the belly is also starting to come through and the flames on the piraya look awesome, no doubt about what they are lol.

I just started them on cichlid gold as I ran out of HBH Cicichlid attack, it should help bring out more of their color.


----------

